# Arceus mentioned on most recent episode of House



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 30, 2011)

Here.

Discuss.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuck, I missed that episode D:


----------



## spaekle (Nov 30, 2011)

I've only seen like two episodes of House but I always had reason to believe I should love the titular character.

This just cements that belief.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 30, 2011)

hahahahahahaahahahahahahah

I'm picturing House playing Yellow because he hates and abuses Pikachu.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've seen it because I follow Butterfree on Twitter and she retweeted Dannichu's tweet with the link. I couldn't believe it myself. Kudos to House! :P


----------



## Monoking (Nov 30, 2011)

He said it wrong, but this was still pretty cool. Anyone else get goosebumps when they saw this?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 30, 2011)

He said it the way I say it. :<


----------



## Wargle (Nov 30, 2011)

iirc Wasn't Lugia mentioned on house before? Or was it Gray's anatomy? I know one Doctor show said 'I am the Chosen One... I am Lugia'


----------



## Monoking (Nov 30, 2011)

Wargle said:


> iirc Wasn't Lugia mentioned on house before? Or was it Gray's anatomy? I know one Doctor show said 'I am the Chosen One... I am Lugia'


...If youtube didn't hate me, I'd have a link already. 

But, it does, so, can anyone find a link to this if there is a video?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 30, 2011)

Wargle said:


> iirc Wasn't Lugia mentioned on house before? Or was it Gray's anatomy? I know one Doctor show said 'I am the Chosen One... I am Lugia'


It was, apparently, the final episode of ER.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 30, 2011)

:3
Lol, this made my day. 
I wonder if he plays Pokemon just to torture them?
Arceus must be on his "good" side then


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 5, 2011)

> He said it wrong, but this was still pretty cool.


Actually, he pronounced it _right._  They intentionally pronounced it wrong in the dubbed anime to avoid having a Pokémon with a name that sounds like "arse."


----------



## M&F (Dec 5, 2011)

Pronounciation of Arceus' name varies wildly. Let's not go there.

Also, I already knew this show had a knack for getting the relatively obscure right since House once pronounced Castanha do Pará not exactly correct but much closer than you'd expect. And then there's this.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 5, 2011)

I say ARE-KEY-US....

Just how I've always read it. 

But House just got more awesome... I have this episode waiting for me on DVR at home. :3


----------



## Coroxn (Dec 5, 2011)

Woot :D

House forever. Love the fact that he just didn't tell them about it being Pokémon at all.


----------



## M&F (Dec 5, 2011)

Coroxn said:


> Woot :D
> 
> House forever. Love the fact that he just didn't tell them about it being Pokémon at all.


He did, though, tell them to look it up.

Which makes it so much the better. One can only imagine the reaction his staff would have to finding out it was a Pokémon.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2011)

the question i have is _which writer plays pokemon enough to know what arceus *is*._


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 6, 2011)

For those interested, I pronounce Arceus as Ar-SAY-Us. 

Also, this is why I watch house. all the time.


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 6, 2011)

It...it just doesn't get better than this.  Hats off to Dr. House.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 7, 2011)

In other related news, Herman Cain _credited his final quote of the elections _to 'the Pokémon movie' directly, and this led John Stewart to make several comments that required deep knowledge of Pokémon.



> To be fair to Herman Cain, _we can't all be as wise as Slowking_ when he wears the Shellder of Knowledge


----------



## M&F (Dec 7, 2011)

At this rate, there will be talk of Refreshing the healthcare system.

Including references to Chansey and line.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2011)

hey guys

just so you know

this is all a sneak preview of what america will be like once my boyfriend becomes president so get used to it :x


----------

